# when do I band my baby pigeons?



## pigeon kid (May 19, 2007)

I own 5 pigeons. i know that where are going to have some babies,and i dont know when to band them, can anyone help!


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

To some extent it depends on the babies but usually between 5 and 10 days. You can put them on earlier and then they'll slip off and you may or may not find them in the bottom of the loft. Parents will often carry them to the far end of the loft to drop them. When you start trying to band, you'll figure it out--you can try putting the band on every day and seeing how easily it pulls back off. There are tricks if you've let it go just a tad too long but it's far better if you don't.

Pidgey


----------



## Eriduardo (Aug 28, 2006)

It also depends on the breed some young tend to be too small and some too big at the same age, therefore some have to get banded sooner and some later. Homers get banded at 7 days of age usually.


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

Were do you buy bands from?


----------



## velo99 (Apr 8, 2007)

Becca199212 said:


> Were do you buy bands from?


Foy`s,Jedd`s, NPA, IPBA. Just to name a few.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Becca199212 said:


> Were do you buy bands from?


You need to start trying to band them between the 5th and 7th day, depends on breed too. My homers are usually banded on the 5th day, and my Helmets by the 7th day-and that was almost too late.



http://jedds.com/

http://www.siegelpigeons.com/

http://www.globalpigeon.com/

http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/catalog/index.html


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Becca, You may want to get your bands from the UK. There are a few members (John D, cyro51 among others) that are from the UK and may know a more "local" source. You can always pm or email them.


----------



## pigeon kid (May 19, 2007)

thank you guys, another question is when can i fly those baby pigeons?


----------



## Eriduardo (Aug 28, 2006)

You should start training them to trap around 35 days or right after weaning and once they are confident eanough they'll start flying around by themselves and entering the loft. After that start encouraging them by releasing them a little further from the loft.


----------



## pigeon kid (May 19, 2007)

"WEANING" what does that mean.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

pigeon kid said:


> "WEANING" what does that mean.


The pijies are on their own and no longer rely on their parents for food. They eat and drink on their own and ready to make their own way in the world.

 

Shi


----------



## pigeon kid (May 19, 2007)

ok now i get it.


----------



## velo99 (Apr 8, 2007)

Eriduardo said:


> You should start training them to trap around 35 days or right after weaning and once they are confident eanough they'll start flying around by themselves and entering the loft. After that start encouraging them by releasing them a little further from the loft.


Personally I start a lot earlier than 35 days. Usually at 35 days thay can fly far enough to get away and become a real pain. 
Around 21 days you should put them on the floor. The parents will feed them there. By this time the parents will be looking for a place to lay again. Same day you put them on the floor,take them out for a look around every day for a few hours when you get home from the days activity. I set mine on the floor of the kitbox while the big boys are flying. They get a glimpse of life to come. Set them on the landing board so they can look around and experiment with the trap. By the end of the week they should be ready to go to thier permanent home. 
When I move them permanantly I always put them in thru the trap. After you train a bunch of babies you`ll get your own system. This is a fun time trying to balance between keeping them hungry enough to train and fed enough to grow.

Good luck amigo


----------



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

Hi Becca, 
You can buy bands by mail order from this shop. They will also advise you of a place nearer to where you are
if you explain your exact location.

The address is: The Racing Pigeon Shop, 12 Blake Grove,
Chapel Allerton, Leeds 7, LS73LT

phone number 0113 262 3349

The yare open Tuesdays, wednesdays, thursdays, fridays 11.am-4.30pm

They are closed Saturday, sunday and Monday
Best Wishes Jayne


----------



## pigeon kid (May 19, 2007)

velo99 said:


> Personally I start a lot earlier than 35 days. Usually at 35 days thay can fly far enough to get away and become a real pain.
> Around 21 days you should put them on the floor. The parents will feed them there. By this time the parents will be looking for a place to lay again. Same day you put them on the floor,take them out for a look around every day for a few hours when you get home from the days activity. I set mine on the floor of the kitbox while the big boys are flying. They get a glimpse of life to come. Set them on the landing board so they can look around and experiment with the trap. By the end of the week they should be ready to go to thier permanent home.
> When I move them permanantly I always put them in thru the trap. After you train a bunch of babies you`ll get your own system. This is a fun time trying to balance between keeping them hungry enough to train and fed enough to grow.
> 
> Good luck amigo


thanks for the help, but mine is a drop trap where they just drop into the coop. do i just put the baby throu it? 

pk


----------



## velo99 (Apr 8, 2007)

pk
You want to wait long enough to where they can fly enough not to hurt themselves when hit the floor.


----------

